# Hss1332



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello guys, firt post here. A new Honda owner here and new to snowblower.

I just bought a new 1332 and I was wondering if my engine work correctly.

Im a french guy so sorry for the writing mistake.

Listen to the engine, does it sound ok? 

I feel it work * square* at any rpm.

But when the auger is engaged, it run smoothly. 

Is it normal? 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQFF8Tq86OQ


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*That is probably not how it is supposed to sound*



manitouu said:


> Hello guys, firt post here. A new Honda owner here and new to snowblower.
> 
> I just bought a new 1332 and I was wondering if my engine work correctly.
> 
> ...



There must be something wrong IMO


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like the choke is stuck open. Did you close the choke after you started the machine?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely not running smooth. Idle fueling and full throttle fueling correlate but for the most part are different adjustments.

How does it sound at full throttle? Does adding a little choke smooth out the rpms?

Is the machine Brand New? Or new to you. 

What is your elevation where you live?


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Freezn said:


> Sounds like the choke is stuck open. Did you close the choke after you started the machine?




It is exactly what I first tought but the choke lever was off. 

Maybe it is broken? 



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

The machine is new to me but previous owner told me that it is on his second tank.

Im at sea level.

The engine turn this way at any rpm even at full throttle.

But its seem to run smoother when its loaded. I didnt try to play with the choke lever to see if its run smoother.

Ill try that. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Also double check and make sure the fuel shut-off lever is moved all the way to the open position. Sometimes folks only move it partially toward the open position. Needs to moved all the way to OPEN


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> Definitely not running smooth. Idle fueling and full throttle fueling correlate but for the most part are different adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are my winner, look at my other video: 

 https://youtu.be/keI6C5e0Meo

Its seems that the choke lever is not set properly.

There is a 1 inch gap.

Is it hard to adjust/calibrate? 




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Bonjour Mon Ami,


Please check the linkages and the springs as they may be sticking as well. Please use some PB blaster or Fluid Film on the linkages and the throttle and choke arms mounted to the engine to make sure they work freely.

Purchasing a can of clutch cable lubricant would also be a must if your unit is using a sheathed cable for the throttle and or the choke.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

After watching that second video, it appears like you might have a partially clogged carburetor.

With the choke open, the machine runs a little more smooth which suggests it's not getting enough fuel. 

I would pull the carburetor and clean every nook and cranny paying very close attention to cleaning the main jet.


----------



## ticolaq (Nov 16, 2017)

manitouu ! ca sonne comme un carburateur boucher partiellement comme suggère Freezn !
Manque d'essence pour bien aller !
Probablement le jet principale boucher !
Bonne chance !


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Main jet and emulsion tube:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

As long as you're in there, put in a #110 main jet...


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you have an idea on how a carburator can be clogged on a almost new unit? 

Is there a fuel filter somewhere? In the fuel line?


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

manitouu said:


> Do you have an idea on how a carburator can be clogged on a almost new unit?
> 
> Is there a fuel filter somewhere? In the fuel line?
> 
> ...



Dirt in the fuel.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If the previous owner neglected to drain the gas from the carburetor (ie. fuel drain on bottom of carb) over the summer and failed to treat the gas with some kind of fuel stabilizer, chances are pretty good there's some varnish particles in the carb bowl, carb fuel passages, and main jet and emulsion tube passages. Super important to add fuel stabilizer to any remaining gas in the tank (or better yet..empty the fuel tank), run the carb dry by running the machine and moving the fuel shut-off to off position letting the machine "die-out", and VERY IMPORTANT open the fuel drain and empty any remaining fuel from the carb bowl before putting the machine away for the summer.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Return it back to your Honda Dealer. It's under warranty for 3 Years. If they say no fight it. Should not have problems as a new Honda 1332 cost over $3200.00 with tax


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Return it back to your Honda Dealer. It's under warranty for 3 Years. If they say no fight it. Should not have problems as a new Honda 1332 cost over $3200.00 with tax


Doubtful that Honda should be responsible for the actions (or inactions with regard to proper fuel system maintenance) of a prior owner...


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

That was the previous owner fault. It is clean now and it works fine. Thx to all of you for your help. 

I place an order for a #110 jet. B/O at Honda. 

Nobody at my dealership was aware of that jetting change.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I would say you have a carburetor issue, probably caused by bad gas. Clean and rebuild carburetor, drain tank and sediment bowl.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

No manufacturer will or should be expected to cover a repair under warranty if it was caused by bad gas, which almost assuredly is what the cause was.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Doubtful that Honda should be responsible for the actions (or inactions with regard to proper fuel system maintenance) of a prior owner...


It's probably older than 3 years and it wouldn't be covered due to poor maintenance.


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Just to let you know that Ive clean my carburator and the blower fire just well! 

Thank you for your input! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

